

Rebuilding the line-mode browser (in node.js) - cmod
http://line-mode.cern.ch/

======
nilliams
The webfont used in the simulator renders badly in Chrome, Windows:
[http://i.imgur.com/jv1ltu5.png](http://i.imgur.com/jv1ltu5.png)

(Firefox is fine).

~~~
bobsy
Does anyone know why Chrome font rendering sucks so hard. It isn't just this
site. Boss passes me a design to make and more often than not we have to
reject the designers font choice because of terrible rendering.

~~~
ne0phyte
As far as I know Chrome still uses GDI for its font rendering on Windows
instead of the _much_ better DirectWrite API. Firefox, IE10 and so on are
using DirectWrite.

------
cheeaun
Heh [http://line-
mode.cern.ch/www/proxy?url=https://news.ycombina...](http://line-
mode.cern.ch/www/proxy?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/)

------
liveoneggs
[https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/xombrero](https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/xombrero)

------
BetaCygni
Surprisingly usable, I like the references syntax for links much better than
browsing through them like with lynx.

~~~
coolj
Check out the Mouseless Browsing extension if you're using firefox:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/mouseless-
bro...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/mouseless-browsing/)

It's overkill to have it show the IDs all the time, so you can disable that
and set a shortcut to toggle them on and off so you only get them when you
want them.

~~~
ne0phyte
Don't forget Vimium for Chrome:
[http://vimium.github.io](http://vimium.github.io)

